# Reproduire sur un Macintosh Plus la photo "hello" du 128K



## Rob_93 (29 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, ce dimanche j'ai voulu recréer sur mon Macintosh Plus la fameuse photo du 128K avec un "hello" affiché dans Mac Paint. J'ai réussi a trouver Mac Paint sans aucune difficulte mais par contre pour trouver le hello... c'est une autre histoire. Je voulais d'abord voir si je pouvais trouver un fichier Mac Paint avec le "hello" sur le web mais rien. J'ai voulu le faire moi même en le dessinanat mais malheuresement je ne suis pas du tout bon dessinateur (la souris n'aide pas non plus). Du coup je me tourne vers vous, si vous avez une idee ou meme le fichier Mac Paint se serait super!
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2020)

Tu n'as pas du chercher bien loin, ça m'a pris 20 secondes pour trouver celui là :




Et ici en plus haute résolution (<- clic)


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Novembre 2020)

Il te faut un document au format MacPaint (ni JPEG, PNG ou PICT) pour pouvoir l'ouvrir avec MacPaint v1.x, c'est très particulier.
Je t'en envoie un.


----------



## Rob_93 (30 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il te faut un document au format MacPaint (ni JPEG, PNG ou PICT) pour pouvoir l'ouvrir avec MacPaint v1.x, c'est très particulier.
> Je t'en envoie un.
> Voir la pièce jointe 201929


Oui, en effet car un JPEG ne fonctionnait pas malheuresement, merci gpbonneau


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Oui, en effet car un JPEG ne fonctionnait pas malheuresement, merci gpbonneau



Ben un petit coup de GraphicConverter (la version d'essais n'impose aucune restriction fonctionnelle, juste quelques seconde d'attente aux premiers essais), je pense qu'il est une solution à ce problème !


----------

